# Major (college)



## makinadifference

Field and topic:
I am having a difficult time figuring out how to talk about my majors in Spanish. I suppose I could always say "Estoy estudiando Espanol y Relaciones Publicos." However, I wonder is the word "major" has a direct translation. I've looked it up online and I've found "mejor", but I don't feel as if that is the correct context of the word "major" (college). Help please 
---------------------

Sample sentence:
My majors are Spanish and Public Relations.


----------



## Consuelo

as far as i know there's no equivalence
but you can use the same word, depending on who you're talking to 
you can perfectly say : mi major es español (to a friend)
or : mis asignaturas principales son Español y Relaciones Públicas;  

note the major/minor system is not often used in Chile, so maybe some one else could give a better answer
cheers


----------



## Consuelo

one more thing:
especializarse en = major
sample:
_my major_ is genetics  = _me especializo_ en Genetica (when you've already graduated)
o u can use it as "especialización" on some topic


----------



## Roxanna Miranda

I would use especialización or de especialidad


----------



## Consuelo

Roxanna Miranda said:
			
		

> I would use especialización or de especialidad


pero como aplicarias eso dentro de un enunciado


----------



## makinadifference

I can't seem to find the REFLEXIVE verb "especializarse". Can it simply be used as such: "Especializo en relaciones publicas y Espanol." ??


----------



## Roxanna Miranda

I'm sorry especialización would be wrong here...I´m not sure, but perhaps could you use? Mi especialidades son ...


----------



## vehl

_Major_ no tiene equivalencia en el sistema universitario español. Podrías decir "Me estoy especializando en español y relaciones públicas" o "Mis asignaturas principales son español y relaciones públicas" (ésta última suena menos natural).

Hope it helps!


----------



## fenixpollo

Roxanna Miranda said:
			
		

> I'm sorry especialización would be wrong here...


 I think you're going to far in saying it's "wrong", Roxanna, unless you can explain why. Maybe it's just not used in Chile. In Mexico, it is fairly common to say que _un estudiante se graduó de tal universidad con una especialización en equis_.

m.a.d., what do you mean that you can't "find" the reflexive verb especializarse?  I found it here in the WR dictionary, translated as "to specialize (in)".

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Consuelo

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I think you're going to far in saying it's "wrong", Roxanna, unless you can explain why. Maybe it's just not used in Chile. In Mexico, it is fairly common to say que _un estudiante se graduó de tal universidad con una especialización en equis_.
> 
> m.a.d., what do you mean that you can't "find" the reflexive verb especializarse? I found it here in the WR dictionary, translated as "to specialize (in)".
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
I agree, our system , the one used at institutes and tradicional universities is completely different; in Chile you study one career only leading to get a single title... but can take  complementary and elective subjects..
One more thing! Some private universities and institutes have imported the major-minor system for their espelcial courses


----------



## Consuelo

no sabia que en mexico era asi, quiza de ahi lo tomaron las u's privadas en chile...


----------



## fenixpollo

Consuelo said:
			
		

> I agree, our system , the one used at institutes and tradicional universities is completely different; in Chile you study one career only leading to get a single title... but can take complementary and elective subjects..


 You just described the US system, too. I think the systems are the same, but the vocabulary is different.  A student's _major_ is the subject in which she earns her diploma.  For example, I have a Bachelor's Degree (Licenciatura) in History. Therefore, my major was History.

More information is available in these previous threads:
como se dice "major"
major (como en la universidad)
major course of study
major

Saludos.


----------



## lauranazario

Transfiero este hilo a Vocabulario.
LN - Mod.


----------

